# how long will



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys, i was wondering how long the laterite i just put in will last, like how long before all the nutrients in teh tank are gone and i need new laterite stuff, will it ever end or does it have a shelf life type thing,

any answers would be great, thanks,


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

it should say on the box/bag it was stored in. i think it said soemthing about changing it every year or so. not really sure. but as for depletion of nutrients, it depends on how many plants you have and if you occasionally mix around the laterite.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sh*t, sorry, its flourite, not laterite, sorry bout that,


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. I wanna know this as well...

That stoopid big pleco keeps digging up all the fluourite under the sand.. so I hope that it doesn't lose any nuttrients to the water


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

should be the same i explained in the prev post... the only difference is that laterite is more concentrated, that's why you have to mix it with your existing gravel. it would be expensive to cover the tank with flourite if your tank is > 30 gallons... it's like what.. 20-25 bucks a bag??? i used 2 bags on a 20 long and it still wasn't thick enough...

make sure you put the flourite in first then genty add the water!


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I was reading Seachem's web page about flourite, "Thus the substrate should be self-sustaining for many years and should never actually require replacement." I am using Onxy Sand that is flourite too. I have used laterite and noticed it clouds the aquarium water.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> I was reading Seachem's web page about flourite, "Thus the substrate should be self-sustaining for many years and should never actually require replacement." I am using Onxy Sand that is flourite too. I have used laterite and noticed it clouds the aquarium water.


 yeah it does, everytime u re arange everything it makes a dust cloud in the tank, but it settles down in like half an hour, then its completly clear again,

do u think i should get like laterite and mix it with my flourite,, or do u think that there is probably enough nutrients in my substrate as is?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ya


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Actually no. Laterite is a substrate for plants. I wouldn't waste your money and get another substrate for your tank. If you like the look of your tank now, the laterite will do it's job for a planted aquarium.


----------

